# quelltext



## lula (24. Januar 2003)

hallöchen allerseits,

ich hab da nen ziemlich lächerliches problem, aber es treibt mich in den wahnsinn. ich kann weder in ie6 noch ie5.5 den quelltext anzeigen lassen. die option steht im menü sowie im kontextmenü der rechten maustaste zwar zur verfügung aber er wird einfach nicht angezeigt.
hab auch schon mehrmals neu installiert.  auch an der firewall liegts nicht.  
bitte helfen. ist dringend.
schönen dank schonmal

grüßchen
lula


----------



## eViLaSh (24. Januar 2003)

schau doch mal unter dem punkt 

extras->internetoptionen...->programme-> html-editor

was da drinnen steht.


----------



## lula (24. Januar 2003)

hmmmm hab da jetzt beides ausprobiert. also zuerst stand da frontpage editor dann hab ich windows editor eingestellt. natürlich nach einem neustart. es geht leider immer noch nicht


----------



## gecko (24. Januar 2003)

leer mal den cache und alles wird gut!
ist halt buggy der ie


----------



## lula (24. Januar 2003)

das wars auch nicht. kann doch net sein sowatt. bekomm noch ne kriese...


----------



## Markus Schott (25. Januar 2003)

IE raus/Opera rein!!! 


Endlich mal ein Downhiller aufm board! Wie geil! Moin Kollege!


----------



## lula (25. Januar 2003)

hehe cool , bin aber wenn ne kollegin %) 

sonst keiner nen plan woran es liegen könnte? kann doch net ewig meinen rechner formatieren.   is bestimmt nur ne kleinigkeit.
pleaze! 

greetz lula


----------



## Markus Schott (25. Januar 2003)

habs grad auf deiner HP gesehen! Sorry!!!


----------



## Klon (25. Januar 2003)

Also an einer Firewall kanns sowiso nicht liegen da die Seite, sobald sie angezeigt wird, schon local gesaved ist.

Hört sich aber stark so an als hättest du dein Windows zerschossen bzw. irgendwelche Teile des IE die von Windows verwendet werden und bei einer Neuinstallation vom IE nicht überschrieben werden.


----------



## lula (25. Januar 2003)

hmmm.... soll ich einfach mein betriebssystem nochmal drüberinstallieren?


----------



## battlecore (12. Oktober 2003)

Also dein prob wirste ja wohl schon gelöst haben.
Aber es ist ein guter zeitpunkt um anzumerken das ein
"drüberinstallieren" keinerlei Fehler behebt.

Aus diesem Grund sollte eine Festplatte in zwei Laufwerke
c: und D: eingeteilt sein.
C: nur Windoof und sonst nix.
D: Nur die Programme.

Wenn Windoof nicht mehr will (so in etwa nach 9 Monaten), dann
C: plattmachen. Formatieren, neuinstallieren und gut is.
Vorher lieber eventuelle Dateien wie in Eigene Dateien oder das
Zeug vom Desktop in einen leeren neuen Ordner auf
laufwerk D: kopieren. Danach wieder rüberschieben.

Die meisten Programme funzen übrigens ohne Neuinstallation.
Einfach den programmordner suchen, die ..xyz.exe starten und dann gehts
entweder sofort oder das Setup ruft automatisch eine Reparaturroutine
auf die dann die Einträge in die Registry schreibt.

Oder eben nicht.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (14. Oktober 2003)

Hört sich für mich aber ein bisschen nach nem Murx an.

Wenns funktioniert => gute Idee.


Ich habe übrigens das selbe Problem. Nach der Installation von UltraEdit kommt jetzt immer UltraEdit. Du kannst übrigens oben in der "Standard Buttons" Bar auf den 3. Knopf drücken, das sollte die gleiche Wirkung haben wie "Quelltext anzeigen".


----------

